# is it possible to eat too many garden peas?



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

My two children and I LOVE







: the end of June/first part of July when the garden peas are in abundance. But, sometimes we go overboard. We've been eating them non-stop for a week now. I just weighed our empty-pod bag from the last two days, and it weighs 8 lbs.!

I'm very glad my children are so interested in eating their vegetables, but could they actually get sick from eating so many peas? (I know that diarrhea is a possibility, but that hasn't happened yet.)

Here is what garden peas are high in:

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...dspice&dbid=55

So should I continue to let them (and myself) keep eating as many peas as possible for the next week or two, while the garden actually produces peas?

(We always have the intention of freezing some, but we never get around to it. We just eat them all. I know, it's gluttony!!!)


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

I have to say, you're so lucky to already have peas from the garden! Ours might be ready to start munching in a week. I have no idea of any harm. I expect that a tummy ache might happen if you just can't stop!

I'd recommend planting sugar snap peas...you eat the pods too! The peas get fat and sweet, and then you pop everything in your mouth. It's like natural candy! Grow, garden, grow!!!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Overconsumption of green peas (legume toxicity verde) has been linked to kidney shrinkage, spontaneous combustion of the pancreas and increased lisping in under-fives.

Well, I lied. But don't say I didn't warn you! I just planted peas in my garden today--can't wait 'til they're ready.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm jealous of all of you. My peas struggled and tried, but they finally shriveled up and died from the heat. And they were in the shade. We got a lot before that though


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. It kind of feels like a stupid question but I was worried. But I read that plant iron is harder to absorb than meat iron, so I think we're ok. (No tummyaches.)


----------

